# Various Blackthorn Mice



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Took a load more pictures while cleaning out today... and got the mouse bite from hell :lol: My finger poured with blood and is now very swollen and sore  Don't ever get in the way of a frustrated Himalayan buck when his wife has a headache! :lol:

I've got two new candidates for best marked amongst my 20+ young black Dutch. They are three weeks old and completely mental, so I'll take some pictures when they've settled down some in a week or so 

All of my young Dutch and their dams:










The young Dutch families all moved into the big running-on cages today to join the teenage ladies:





































This doe was Best Marked at Sowood and BOA Marked at Lubenham. Both of her biggest faults are on this side; the cheek patch drag under her ear and the black foot. The other side is pretty much perfect! :lol:










Himalayans (the first picture is of the buck which bit me):


















































































Abyssinian litter having their dinner:










My swollen finger and all the blood :shock:



















And just because she's such a beautiful (if temperamental) princess, Anna the Guinea Pig:


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

OUCH!

How do you know which doe is which when you want to breed them? I doubt I could keep track of who is who with that many together.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Wonderful mice and pics sarah! One of your blood spots looks like a mouse... :lol:


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

tinyhartmouseries said:


> Wonderful mice and pics sarah! One of your blood spots looks like a mouse... :lol:


I see it!!! Bahhaha!


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

great photos.. how come you have chocolate mice in your abby litters? I thought you were only getting white now?

I hope you recover from your bite, I would get that checked out! you might need stitches :shock: 
I had a bite from a mouse right on a nerve and it left my finger swollen and with no feeling for a few months.. :?

xx


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I love the dutch!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks guys!

My finger's alright this morning, just feels very bruised.

Laoshu; it turns out my Abyssinians are FAKE pink eyed whites :shock: I bred a couple of Himalayans to my PEW Abyssinian buck and those sepia and burmese foxes popped out when I was expecting PEWs and Himalayans :? It seems my Abyssinians are actually extremely pale pink eyed cream foxes (at/at cch/cch p/p). Oh well :lol:


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

:!: :!: :!: 
well I am shocked and confused.. Is that really bad or not such a bad thing :lol: ???


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Super mice  I just love the first pic of your Dutch- Adorable!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I love that siamese male...even though he bit you his head is just gorgeous...


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

He is very handsome, and he's actually very sweet. Just frustrated that day :lol:

Must have been something in the air because, now I think about it, all of my mice were much more argumentative than normal...


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Could have been the storm ....


----------

